# Magnetic ride failure - new suspension suggestions welcomed!



## Wimbledon (May 6, 2007)

From the day I first drove a magnetic ride equipped TT back in 2007, I appreciated the tight body roll control in the sport mode, and the responsive handling overall. It's clear this feel has deteriorated in recent years, and now at ~65,000 miles, the local Audi dealer (Arizona) has informed me the front passenger magnetic shock requires replacement, the rear magnetic shocks are leaking, and that the sway bar end links also require replacement. The cost of repairs is significant.

I would like to restore the tight handling and responsive steering feel that I remember. To that end, am I best served by choosing an aftermarket solution, or OEM?

*Aftermarket:* How does the car handle and how does the steering feel after a set of KW V1 or V2 are installed, especially compared to OEM? Would you recommend any other brand of coilovers? To address the fault codes caused by unplugging the magnetic ride shocks, is the KW delete module still the only solution? I would appreciate the improved aesthetics from lower ride height, but I'm primarily focused on not sacrificing performance.

*OEM:* Are there any vendors of re-manufactured magnetic ride shocks, or a retailer where I can purchase them at reasonable cost? Even then, I am considered about long-term longevity with magnetic ride. I plan on keeping this car for a very long time -- it's special to me.

Has anyone converted the car to the sport/S-Line springs and shocks? This should be lower cost, I'm thinking. What other parts are needed with this route? Has anyone done this? How are fault codes from the magnetic ride addressed? Any suggestions on part numbers and where to buy these parts?

For the sway bar end links, where should I buy those? Should I choose an aftermarket part here if I install aftermarket suspension?

All comments are appreciated!!! Any other suggestions to improve body control and steering feel?

(US-spec 2008 TT 3.2 Quattro coupe with magnetic ride and the six-speed manual)


----------



## bomasspot (Mar 13, 2011)

Here's a link I remember seeing last year viewtopic.php?f=19&t=316257&start=0 It gives you the options or a rough cost of the mag ride shock absorbers.


----------



## Kevybtt (May 22, 2013)

Wow that's exspensive, I hope mine never wears out. Can't anyone refurbish them, just a thought.


----------



## Wimbledon (May 6, 2007)

Kevybtt said:


> Wow that's exspensive, I hope mine never wears out. Can't anyone refurbish them, just a thought.


From what I've read, they likely will wear out sooner rather than later. Hope yours last longer than mine.


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Dec 29, 2014)

Man makes me glad my extended vehicle protection covers magnetic shocks!


----------



## Wimbledon (May 6, 2007)

Blaylock1988 said:


> Man makes me glad my extended vehicle me protection covers magnetic shocks!


I see you are located in the US as well. Which company furnished that warranty protection? Perhaps I should shop for an extended warranty too...


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Dec 29, 2014)

Wimbledon said:


> Blaylock1988 said:
> 
> 
> > Man makes me glad my extended vehicle me protection covers magnetic shocks!
> ...


My coverage is provided by Assurant Solutions for USAA. I've claimed on in it a bunch on my TT and New Beetle. Any certified shop, no questions asked. Super easy to work with. They cover all suspension linkages and even cover macpherson struts. The bushings and ball joints on my beetle were getting worn out and they replaced everything. Lower control arms, bushings, ball joints, etc.

If you get the coverage, don't tell them you have any existing issues. Wait a few months, then claim on your magnetic shocks. Should be all covered, no promises though


----------



## Wimbledon (May 6, 2007)

Blaylock1988, thanks for the information!

Now if we presume that I am paying for these repairs without warranty, any other opinions anyone? I'm uncertain if I should go aftermarket or stay OEM.


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Dec 29, 2014)

If you go OEM, talk to Josh at Crewe Audi (UK). He can get you OEM stuff from Crewe way cheaper shipped than getting the parts from anywhere in the US. I just bought skirts and rear bumper cover from him for less than half what I would have paid at a US Audi dealer.


----------



## Wimbledon (May 6, 2007)

Anyone have other opinions?


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Blaylock1988 said:


> Wimbledon said:
> 
> 
> > Blaylock1988 said:
> ...


If you do get the warranty, suggest you kill this chain off, warranty companies can access forums as well, and it sort of gives them good reason to decline your claim, with location and car pretty clear on here


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Dec 29, 2014)

I could tactfully re-communicate my comment, but everyone that quoted it will need to edit theirs too.


----------

